# Good Scares



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Funny, in a Japanese kind of way. Wonder how long he'd get away with that down here before somebody decked him?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

LMAO!! Randyaz, thanks for that! I've watched it twice and I plan to again. 
This could actually be a good lesson for monsters/actors in a haunted house. Not his scaring tactics, but the way he goes about screaming. It's not a scream, really. It almost sounds like he's saying, "Who-ow!" You must use your abs to make this sound and thus it would save the vocal cords and perserve the actor's throat. This sound is something I will suggest to my actors this year.

Thanks again, Randyaz! Bet you never thought someone would have learned such a lesson from this, huh?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

To my ears, this video guy sounds as if he's saying "Quaaaa!"
So if it is "Quaaa!" What does this mean? Would it have a real meaning or just be a sound? Maybe it's a precursor for saying some other word? Maybe it's Japanese slang?
It is amazing what a little snort or grunt sound , up close in a dark situation can accomplish when startling someone. And, it doesn't rip out any vocal chords either!


----------

